# pupil (of the eye)



## clevermizo

ما هي الكلمة المفضلة لـ"pupil" العين؟

وجدت في القاموس "إنسان العين" و"بؤبؤ العين" و"حدقة" . هل كلها تُستخدم بنفس الإعادة؟

وأيضاً ما هي الكلمة المفضلة بلهجتكم لهذا جزء العين؟

شكرا 

​


----------



## elroy

في لهجتي نقول "بؤبؤ العين".  أما عن اللغة الفصحي فلا أظن أنني في مرة تحدثت أو كتبت عن هذا الموضوع بالفصحى ولكنني لو اضطررت أن أفعل ذلك لاخترت التعبير الذي نستخدمه في لهجتي، خاصة وأن التعبيرين الآخرين لم يمرا علي حتى الآن.​


----------



## ayed

> Clevermizo :ما هي الكلمة المفضلة لـ"pupil" العين؟


I see the last one( حدقة العين ) Hadaqatu al-'Ayni



> وجدت في القاموس "إنسان العين" و"بؤبؤ العين" و"حدقة" . هل كلها تُستخدم بنفس الإعادة؟


To avoid ambiguity, it is better to do so



> ما هي الكلمة المفضلة بلهجتكم لهذا جزء العين؟


We , Badawis, call it :
so|ba|yy subayy *صبي العين*​


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> في لهجتي نقول "بؤبؤ العين".  أما عن اللغة الفصحي فلا أظن أنني في مرة تحدثت أو كتبت عن هذا الموضوع بالفصحى ولكنني لو اضطررت أن أفعل ذلك لاخترت التعبير الذي نستخدمه في لهجتي، خاصة وأن التعبيرين الآخرين لم يمرا علي حتى الآن.​




سألت واحد من أصدقائي (وهو من تونس) وخبرني أن برأيه "إنسان العين" هي العبارة المفضلة في سياق علمي أو هي العبارة الـ"رسمية" العلمية. في لهجته يستعملون "حدقة (العين)." بالحقيقة إنه قال لي نفس الملاحظة - يعني عمره لم يتحدث عن هذا الموضوع في لهجته ولكن لو أراد أن يتكلم عنه فلاستعمل كلمة "حدقة" (مثل لهجته).

هل تستخدمون بفلسطيني كلمة "بؤبؤ" كذا بهمزتيها أم تلفظوها "بوبو"؟​


----------



## Nikola

I have heard elroy's بؤبؤ in songs as يا بؤبؤ عيوني   is it the same as يا نور عيوني  and is it colloquial only?


----------



## Hani_D

Dear Clevermizo,

Arabic scientific and medical terms are not unified and vary from one country to the other.

In Egypt and Saudi Arabia, بؤبؤ would be a very familiar word. Whereas in Syria, it's unfmiliar and the term would be حدقة.

There is a unified Arabic Medical dictionary القاموس الطبي الموحد but it's only used in Syria, it contains very stupid terms however.


----------



## WadiH

Some might call it حبّة العين.


----------



## Josh_

في اللهجة المصرية أنا سمعت "نِنّي" -- لست متأكدًا من التهجئة ولكن اللفظ هو ninni -- نني العين 

 ​


----------



## Hani_D

your problem, musta3ribeen, is that you listen too much...


----------



## cherine

Nikola said:
			
		

> I have heard elroy's بؤبؤ in songs as يا بؤبؤ عيوني is it the same as يا نور عيوني and is it colloquial only?


I never heard "ya bubu2 3uyuuni" in my life, and to me it sounds very strange. But song writers are lately getting too inventive for my taste 
But to answer your question, I don't think they're exactly the same though they both mean that the person is very dear.
نور عيني is used colloquially in Egypt. But not the other one 



			
				Hani_D said:
			
		

> your problem, musta3ribeen, is that you listen too much


Well, I don't know what _your_ problem is; but nenni *is* the word used in Egypt for pupil.

And, I looked the word "pupil" in a dictionary and here's how it's defined:

بؤبؤ العين: الفتحة الدائرية في مركز حدقة العين التي يمر الضوء من خلالها إلى الشبكية.​

The problem is that both بؤبؤ and حدقة are used as equivalent to "pupil".
In Egypt, we don't use bubu2. Colloquially, a pupil is nenni, and in scientific field, specially ophtalmology, حدقة is the word used.

I foud some webpages with the eye anatomy:
- Here's a site that explains all the parts, and puts بؤبؤ and حدقة as synonyms
- http://www.6abib.com/album/articles.php?id=111
- http://up.arabsgate.com/u/2889/2685/32503.gif


----------



## Josh_

Hani_D said:


> your problem, musta3ribeen, is that you listen too much...


I don't know if this was meant for me, but when I said أنا سمعت I meant that I have heard (on numerous occasions) the word نني and that it is the word used in Egypt.  I did not mean that I heard the word (once) and am not sure if it is used.  I only indicated that I was unsure of the spelling, but that is an unimportant matter as there are no set rules for the spelling of colloquial words.​


----------



## clevermizo

Interestingly, to add to the dialogue, my English-Syrian Arabic dictionary lists this word: bibbu ببّو for this as well. It is probably related to بؤبؤ and the باء مشددة results from a reduction of the hamza (like استنّى from استأنى). 

I don't know if this word is normative or not, though I guess it didn't come out of thin air. Hani notes above that حدقة is used in Syria.


----------



## elroy

> سألت واحدًا من أصدقائي (أفضل: أحد أصدقائي) (وهو من تونس) وخبرني إنه برأيه "إنسان العين" هي العبارة المفضلة في السياقات العلمية أو أنها العبارة العلمية الـ"رسمية". في لهجته يستعملون "حدقة (العين)." بالحقيقة إنه قال لي نفس الملاحظة - يعني عمره (هذا استخدام من اللغة العامية) لم يتحدث أبدًا عن هذا الموضوع في لهجته بالفصحى ولكن لو أراد أن يتكلم عنه لاستعمل كلمة "حدقة" (كما في لهجته).
> 
> هل تستخدمون بالفلسطينية كلمة "بؤبؤ" هكذا بهمزتيها أم تلفظونها "بوبو"؟


أنا شخصيًا أقول "بؤبؤ" وأظن أن هذا هو اللفظ الشائع في منطقة القدس ولكني أظن أنه هناك من يلفظها "بوبو".​


----------



## Hani_D

I was talking about scientific words not colloquial, actually, to be honest, I don't know what the familiar colloquial word in Syria is, although I come from there. I call it just بؤبؤ or حدقة, and I don't want to know more.


----------



## arwa

الحَـدَقَـة والبُـؤبُـؤ جميعها تستخدم في المناهج المدرسية..

واللفظ الشائع في منطقتي هو البؤبؤ


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi everyone

I thought that I’d shed some light on the topic by referring to some of the classical Arabic dictionaries. The following is what I found in two of the dictionaries that I consulted (Ibn Sida’s al-Mukhassas & Ibn Manthur’s Lisan al-‘Arab):

(1) Ibn Sida’s al-Mukhassas (subject matter is arranged topically) under the section العين وما فيها (the eye and its contents):

(العين حاسّة البصر ... حجمة الإنسان عينه ... في العين المقلةُ وهي شحمة العين التي تجمع البياض والسواد ... الهانّة والهنانة شحمةٌ في باطن العين تحت المقلة ... مخّ العين شحمُها ... وفي المقلة الحَدَقة وهي السواد الذي في وسط البياض ... فصّ العين حدقتها ... وفي الحدقة الناظرُ والإنسانُ وهو موضع البصر منها ... ذباب العين إنسانها ... الذبابة النكتة الصغيرة في إنسان العين ... عَير العين إنسانها)​ 
(the three dots indicate where I have omitted parts from the original text)

(2) Lisan al-‘Arab:

(... ويقال البؤبؤ إنسان العين، وفي التهذيب البؤبؤ عَير العين ...)​ 
*Conclusion:* From the above it is clear that الحدقة , إنسان العين & بؤبؤ العين have their origin in classical Arabic. The الحدقة appears to be the part of the eye called the “iris” and إنسان العين and the البؤبؤ refer to the pupil.

Lisan al-‘Arab also states some other meanings for البؤبؤ such as “the origin” of a person e.g. بؤبؤ الرجل , as well as “master, chief, teacher, scholar” and so on.


----------



## lalégende

hi all it's my first post,
well in according with the medical dictionary:
*pupil = حدقة العين*
*وهي الفتحة القابلة للتقلص في قزحية العينوالذي يدخل منها الضوء ليصل الى الشبكية*

*pupillar reflex*
*هو ضيق الحدقة او اتساعها استجابة لمنبهات معينة,تتواسط خيوط عضبية دائرية في القزحية تسمى *
*iris*


lalégende


----------



## Hani_D

Iris is called قزحية not حدقة. I don't think there is another name for it.


----------



## Abu Bishr

Hi all

General Arabic-English dictionaries tend to call the iris the الحدقة and the pupil the إنسان العين or البؤبؤ . Medical dictionaries call the iris القزحية and less often الحدقة . I also now understand why the “iris” part of the eye is sometimes called القزحية from قوس قُزَح (rainbow), because in Greek mythology the name of the rainbow goddess is “Iris” which is the same word used for the coloured part of the eye.


----------



## suma

Abu Bishr said:


> I also now understand why the “iris” part of the eye is sometimes called القزحية from قوس قُزَح (rainbow), because in Greek mythology the name of the rainbow goddess is “Iris” which is the same word used for the coloured part of the eye.


Hmmmm , now that's some hefty etymological detective work there Abu Bishr.


----------



## Hani_D

True, but this etymology wasn't there since long time ago; most Arabic medical terms were coined during the 20th century on the model of their Latin counterparts.


----------

